# will P6668 do?



## TyroneGenade (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new to growing Paphs and Phrags from seed.

I have been using Sigma P6668 (Phytamax with charcoal and no banana). Will this suffice for Paphs and Phrags? I see on the OSP site that P668 (which I understand is the same as P6668, just from another company) gives a good result. No mention is made as to the concentration of the P668 (for instance, I use half-strength P6668 for _Masdevallia_ with the sugar concentration adjusted to full strength) nor whether coco-nut water was added (I understand coco-nut water is a very important undefined factor in Paph growing mediums). Should coco-nut water be added to the germination medium or only to the replate (if that)?

A friend has sent me some seed of Paph. venustum and Phrag St Ouen and they should arrive by post soon... I'm very excited.

Thanks for any advice you may offer


----------



## Heather (Sep 19, 2008)

I have no idea, just wanted to welcome you to the forum! We have a few others in your neck of the woods. 

I look forward to getting to know you better! 

Best,


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello Heather,

Thanks for the welcome. I'm not one for introductions (at least of myself) so I skipped over the formalities. I've recently had my passion for orchids rekindled and Paphs were my passion in the beginning and am now VERY excited to be sent some seed. I understand that growing Paphs from seed is far from easy and I quite enjoy a challenge.

One thing I forgot to ask, is 10 min in hydrogen peroxide suitable to sterilize Paph and Phrag seed? Or will I have to go the calcium hypochloride route?

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi.

P6668 will work, and work well. I germinate phrags on this mix:

•	½ strength P668
•	5% Pure Pineapple juice
•	5 g/litre sugar

pH 5.5

Choose a pineapple juice that doesn't have any additives (if possible lots have extra vitamin C - which shouldn't hurt). Organic ones usually are pure juice. Strain out any pulp with a coffee filter. You could also experiment with coconut water instead of pineapple.

For sterilizing seed, hydrogen peroxide will work, but its quite week. I much prefer 12-15 minutes in a 10% bleach solution. Lately I haven't been rinsing the seed, but in the past I have rinsed with a 5% bleach solution. I always had trouble keeping my sterilized water clean

Germination takes a couple of months.

Kyle


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! How quick was that for an aswer?! What orchids do you have?


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome...!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome, Tyrone!


----------



## Corbin (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome form Atlanta


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Kyle,

Wow! massive flower in your avatar. kovachii? Thanks for the information. Anyone know if Paph seed need a higher pH than 5.5?

Goldenrose, I have a range of plants. I grow Catt hybrids, Oncidium types, some Dens and some natives: Stenoglottis, Polystachia and trying to grow Disa. My favourites are Slippers. It is only recently that I'm getting back into the hobby. I was distracted by study and my job. My slippers (and most of the other orchids) fared terribly in this time. Surprisingly, many of the slippers (while in terrible condition) have survived. I did loose my Paph. sanderianum to its baby-sitter over watering it while I was overseas studying (can't really convey just how POed I was). Now I can't find a replacement I can afford!

Kyle, you say germination takes month? Hmm... Must they be in the dark?

The issue of keeping sterile water sterile is what bugs me too. I've just used hydrogen peroxide on some Masdevallia. Can see the seeds changing colour... No contamination thus far. I'll try bleach and H2O2 and see what works. I like the H2O2 because it decomposed into water. No need for sterile water. But from what I can make out, you don't rinse anymore so the residual bleach doesn't cause trouble either.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello again,

Another question relating to the first. (Maybe 
Kyle can supply the answer). I assume P1056 (this has banana and charcoal) will be ok for a replate medium. Must it also be at half strength?

Thanks


----------



## Kyle (Sep 30, 2008)

I've never used P1056. I just add banana to the seed media. 10 grams/L. The way I do it is: If I'm making 1 liter of media, I mash up the 10 grams and add it to the boiling water let it boil for about 10 minutes, then strain out the banana chuncks. I add back any water to bring the me back to 1 Litre. Then I use that banana water to make the replate media.

P1056 may work well, but I don't use it for one big reason (and I would think your in the same boat): shipping a bunch of different media to Canada can get really expensive. If all my medias are based off of P6668, I can order a 10 L bottle and not need to worry.

To answer a question from you last post. I germinate everything on a light stand. I know Orchids Limited (DR. Orchid) germinates all paphs in the dark, maybe phrags too. So, I guess experiment. I make 2 mother flasks regardless, so it would be easy to put one in the dark, one in the light.

Kyle


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the answers, Kyle. Very informative. You are correct about the cost of mediums. I work in a lab (doing my PhD in cell biology) so ordering isn't a problem as long as the order is over R1 500 (which is about 7x the cost of 1 L medium packet... I have the P1056 in the fridge in expectation for a shipment of protocorms/seedlings that will need to be reflasked when they arrive from Burleigh Park Orchid Nursery. (I cannot begin to explain the technical difficulties in getting the paperwork sorted. Had explain CITIES regs to the people who are supposed to know.)

thanks again for the advice. some bananas are about to find out what its like to bathe in liquid nirtogen. Mwhahahaha!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 30, 2008)

No Problem.

If money isn't much of a problem. you should try Western media. Its made in Australia. I have had my best paph germination on western. Phrags are supposed to do well on it too. It is availalbe from the orchid seed bank in the USA. It costs a lot more then P6668

Kyle


----------

